# crossover setting



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone tell me for best crossover sitting, I have onkyo ht-s3505. Speakers configuration picture is there.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Since most of the speakers are rated for 80Hz - 20kHz I would try setting it at 80 Hz and see how it sounds.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Normally I would agree with you but those speakers have a single 3" driver, so I'm not sure if they can even hit 80Hz with any appreciable output. 100Hz might be a better option in this case. And did you see the sensitivity rating on those things? 80dB??? :yikes: That's horribly inefficient - it's going to take a lot of power to drive those. I also noticed the subwoofer says passive. Wonder if that has a separate amp.


----------



## phipp01 (May 12, 2010)

theJman said:


> Normally I would agree with you but those speakers have a single 3" driver, so I'm not sure if they can even hit 80Hz with any appreciable output. 100Hz might be a better option in this case. And did you see the sensitivity rating on those things? 80dB??? :yikes: That's horribly inefficient - it's going to take a lot of power to drive those. I also noticed the subwoofer says passive. Wonder if that has a separate amp.


Amps built into the receiver, its a HTIB.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect an upgrade is in your near future. Those speakers will suck the life out of your receiver, and if the subwoofer also needs to draw power from it then the well will run dry pretty quickly. How large is your room (HxWxD)?


----------



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

My room is 12×11


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Your room is on the small side, so that will work to your advantage because the speakers and subwoofer won't have to fill a lot of space.


----------



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

Thnx to reply


----------

